# NISSAN ALTIMA 02-04 BLACK HOUSING EURO CLEAR HEADLIGHTS



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

What do you all think about these blackout headlamps and taillamps for the 02 - 03 Altima? I was thinking my Pewter Altima 3.5 would look better with these instead of the ugly clear lamps.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

they looks nice, but honestly the taillights are a waste of money.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I like the stock heads and tails. JMO.


----------



## melgirl177 (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with teh00Alty, headlamps look sweet but the taillights should be a no go.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

the headlights look great but are currently out of stock in the US except for the ones with the orange reflectors. have to keep waiting for the clear ones. not a big fan of the CF tails but the blacked out ones look good. go for it


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I vote for those headlights and a pair of 05 Altima SE-R tail lights.


----------



## BooMBai (Oct 27, 2004)

yea you should get those headlights, and the SE-R tails, i think angel eyes would look awesome with those too. By the way anyone know any website where i can find SE-R tails?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i think mynismo.com carries them or maybe mossyperformance or courtesynissan


----------

